# mort d'homme



## marzia86

Ciao a tutti!

Ho trovato questa esclamazione ma non capisco cosa voglia dire...

"il y avait euMort d'homme"  

Sarebbe a dire? Grazie!!


----------



## Tomm0285

C'è un'espressione in francese che dice "il n'y a pas mort d'homme". Letteralmente si potrebbe tradurre dicendo "nessuno è morto". Vuol dire "non è grave", "non fa niente".

La frase che dici tu non si usa di solito, bisognerebbe vedere il contesto. Sicuramente vuol dire che invece "era grave".


----------



## simenon

"il n'y a pas mort d'homme" = "non è morto nessuno" oppure "non è poi una tragedia"
Quindi "il y avait eu Mort d'homme" = "era morto qualcuno" oppure "era stata una tragedia".
Ma, come dice Tomm0285, dipende dal contesto.


----------



## marzia86

In pratica c'è un uomo che si precipita da un amico è comincia a fargli una scenata. Allora l'amico gli chiede quale sia il motivo per cui è arrabbiato con lui. L'altro glielo spiega e l'amico risponde:

-Ed io che pensavo che "il y avait eu Mort d'homme"

Quindi penso che " Ed io che pensavo fosse successa una tragedia" vada bene....

Grazie!!!


----------



## simenon

marzia86 said:


> In pratica c'è un uomo che si precipita da un amico è comincia a fargli una scenata. Allora l'amico gli chiede quale sia il motivo per cui è arrabbiato con lui. L'altro glielo spiega e l'amico risponde:
> 
> -Ed io che pensavo che "il y avait eu Mort d'homme"
> 
> Quindi penso che " Ed io che pensavo fosse successa una tragedia" vada bene....
> 
> Grazie!!!


 Forse potresti scrivere pure:
"E io che pensavo che avessero ucciso qualcuno"


----------



## underhouse

Ed io che pensavo che fosse morto qualcuno...
Ed io che pensavo che ci fosse scappato il morto!


----------

